# e mails



## babetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

would it be possible to have this feature?  when i go to most recipes sites, they have a feature where one can e-mail the recipe to yourself or whoever. 

some people like me, lol, have a printer on the fritz so can't copy it. i have written a lot of them down. 

i always think i can find it here if i just remember what it was called. not always true.

what do you think?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2008)

I just copy and paste the recipe into a MS Word document.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 11, 2008)

If you want you can just save it to favorites until you can print or write it down


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 11, 2008)

I also cut and pasted into Word, but that has gotten to ungangly so I have moved everything into an Access database, its searchable! Well, assuming I categorized and labeled it right, LOL.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 17, 2008)

I use my Word program.  I have created a recipe folder.  Within this folder I title my recipes according to what they are i.e.,

APPETIZER - CHICKEN WINGS - Teriyaki Chicken Wings
APPETIZER - SALSA - Basic Salsa 

These things of course then get put in alphabetical order.  OR:

ENTREE - SEAFOOD - Scallops Wrapped in Bacon
ENTREE - POULTRY - Chicken Lombardi

Or you can just make things a bit more simple:

APPETIZERS
CHICKEN
PORK
SEAFOOD

etc.

Copy and paste into your word program and save with the appropriate title so they get categorized.

If you need more detailed info please feel free to PM me.


----------

